# My folding outfeed table



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

I got my outfeed table built, but it still needs legs. In the meantime, my roller stand is working OK as "legs." It's nothing special, but I wanted to post my table so maybe others searching for outfeed table ideas would have another reference to look at. I think I read every thread on the internet with "outfeed table" in the title when searching for ideas for mine. Total size of the table is 26.5" deep by 40" wide. I would've prefered it be closer to 35" deep, but that would've meant buying a full sheet of ply...too expensive ATM.

Funds are limited, so this table had to be cheap to construct. Materials list: 2'x4' sheet of 3/4" Luan ply, a 2x4, three, 5-inch gate hinges and two, 2-inch 5/16" bolts/lockwashers/washers, assorted screws. I think total cost was roughly under $40. The hinges cost more than the wood did. I still need to cut miter track slots as I forgot about that when putting it together. Pics or no table, so here we go!

Here's a couple of how it turned out.

































A pic of before I added "the filler strip" to bridge the gap b/t the TS and the folding part of the table.









The hinges are (sloppily, but I tried) mortised in.









5/16" bolts attach the cut down 2x4 to the rear fence rail.

















5-inch gate hinges (3 of them) attach the folding part to the 2x4









The filler strip has mortises (ugliest ever) cut in to allow it to sit flush over the hinges. The mortises aren't neat b/c they don't have to be. And b/c I have no skill.










And of course, my helper. He's 3 and showing keen interest in woodworking!









ps

Miter slots. Not pretty, but they work. This was a PITA as I had to disassemble the whole thing and use a cheap HF clamping edge guide. But it's back together and it's Miller Time!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I really like your folding outfeed table. I have the same type of saw, and will probably incorporate some of your stuff into mine WHEN I finally make mine. 

that is one great little helper there, too. Start getting him some tools to mess around with, even if they are play tools. My son will go get his play version of the real tool I'm using, and come next to me and use it while I'm using mine. SIMPLY AWESOME is the only thing I can say about that. And its great that you are protecting his hearing too. 

Great job all around!


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey, thanks! I'm real big on PPE (personal protective equipment). You're only issued one set of eyes and one set of ears. I wear safety glasses for everything, even just drilling holes in wood. I had a close call about 4 years ago. Was hammering a large concrete nail into a wall. (you can see where this is going). I was wailing on it pretty hard. The head of the nail broke off, richocheted off the wall and hit me in the corner of my right eye. The nail head literally took a nickle-sized chunk of concrete out of the wall and I think that's what saved my eye...guess it absorbed some of the energy. It still hit me hard enough that it knocked me off the chair I was standing on...felt like a bullet. I had a "blood spot" on my eyeball for about two months. I almost lost an eye. So after that, no shortcuts for me. My son always has at least muffs on in the shop if anything is running. 

Back on topic: Thanks for the compliments. I know it's a simple little table but it works for me, for now.  The hardest part was figuring out the folding mechanism and how to attach it to the rear rail. I still need legs, but I've been working on another project. I needed this outfeed table to work on the project...so I moved on. LOL! For now, the roller stand works fine as "legs." The nice thing for me about how short the mounting mechanism is, is how little it added to the saw's storage footprint. Added less than two inches to the saw's overall depth in the folded position. :thumbsup: Which reminds me, I need to add a photo of it folded!


----------



## Larrylii (May 28, 2012)

mikeintexas said:


> Hey, thanks! I'm real big on PPE (personal protective equipment). You're only issued one set of eyes and one set of ears. I wear safety glasses for everything, even just drilling holes in wood. I had a close call about 4 years ago. Was hammering a large concrete nail into a wall. (you can see where this is going). I was wailing on it pretty hard. The head of the nail broke off, richocheted off the wall and hit me in the corner of my right eye. The nail head literally took a nickle-sized chunk of concrete out of the wall and I think that's what saved my eye...guess it absorbed some of the energy. It still hit me hard enough that it knocked me off the chair I was standing on...felt like a bullet. I had a "blood spot" on my eyeball for about two months. I almost lost an eye. So after that, no shortcuts for me. My son always has at least muffs on in the shop if anything is running.
> 
> Back on topic: Thanks for the compliments. I know it's a simple little table but it works for me, for now.  The hardest part was figuring out the folding mechanism and how to attach it to the rear rail. I still need legs, but I've been working on another project. I needed this outfeed table to work on the project...so I moved on. LOL! For now, the roller stand works fine as "legs." The nice thing for me about how short the mounting mechanism is, is how little it added to the saw's storage footprint. Added less than two inches to the saw's overall depth in the folded position. :thumbsup: Which reminds me, I need to add a photo of it folded!


With the PPE and issued statement, sounds like you are or were military.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

You would be correct, Sir. :shifty:


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

*Finally got a pic of the table folded*

It actually does fold.









Still working on legs.


----------

